# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  صالون رمضان .. اليوم السادس ((الإدمان))

## مجدالدين شريف

*
صالون  رمضان  ، تتجدد المواضيع التي سيتم طرحها في كل ليلة .
كل يوم موضوع جديد ليتم التفاكر والنقاش فيه ..

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

موضوع  اليوم  هو :
(( الإدمان علي المخدرات وسط الشباب والشابات ))
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*

الإدمان علي المخدرات وسط الشباب والشابات ان المواد المخدرة في ازدياد سريع ويزيد انتشارها بنشاط المروجين للسلعة نفسها ،والضحية الشباب والشابات عماد المجتمع وأسرة المستقبل .  نلاحظ جميعاً وبصورة واضحة ازدياد عدد المتعاطين و المدمنين وسط شباب وشابات الجامعات وطلاب الثانوي . والخطير هو ان جميع الأنواع من المخدرات أصبحت تروج داخل بلادي فمنها ما هو خام .. ومنها المصنع .. فبعد هذا الانتشار المخيف مطرح هذه الاسئلة : ما الذي يدفع الشاب أو الشابة لتعاطي المخدرات ؟؟ هل يعلم الشاب او الشابة بان هذا الطريق نهايته الهلاك ؟؟ هل هنالك إحصائيات لعدد الذين يتعاطون المخدرات؟؟ هل هنالك متابعات ومطاردات للمروجين من الشرطة ؟؟ كل هذا والكثير من خلال صالون رمضان .. المساحة أمام الجميع   

*

----------


## ارخبيل

*[justify]حسب اعتقادى بان احد اهم اسباب  تزايد معدلات ادمان المخدرات وسط الشباب، الى ارتفاع نسبة البطالة وسط هذه الشريحة، وكذلك تفكك الاسرة هو احد اهم هذه الاسباب،وايضا ارتفاع  معدلات الادمان اسبابه قلة التوعية بمخاطر المخدرات. 

[/justify]
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*التمباك له اضرار جسيمة 
و اتمني من الدولة محاربته بشتي الطرق
وخرمة التمباك اقوي من خرمة السجائر
كما يقال وكذلك مظهره غير حضاري
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

[justify]حسب اعتقادى بان احد اهم اسباب  تزايد معدلات ادمان المخدرات وسط الشباب، الى ارتفاع نسبة البطالة وسط هذه الشريحة، وكذلك تفكك الاسرة هو احد اهم هذه الاسباب،وايضا ارتفاع  معدلات الادمان اسبابه قلة التوعية بمخاطر المخدرات. 

[/justify]



تحياتي ارخبيل ورمضان كريم ..

البطالة .. تفكك الاسر .. قلة التوعية .

حقيقة كل ماذكرت تعد من اسباب انتشار المخدرات بكل انواعها بين الشباب ..

البطالة .. تصنع الفراغ والتسكع والشلليات وتجر الارجل لزاوية الهلاك .
تفكك الاسرة .. وعدم الرابط والحازم والسؤال والمتابعة .
تكثيف التوعية في جميع المنابر التي يلتف حولها الشباب ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*موضوع  هام ورائع الدولة تتجه هذه الايام بشده للقضاء على هذه الافه 
قرارات محاربة الشيشه ضربة البداية والجايات اكتر واهم
*

----------


## apex

*المؤسف انهم فى اعمار صغيرة بالتحديد اعمار من 18 وحتى 25 سنة
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

        التمباك له اضرار جسيمة 
و اتمني من الدولة محاربته بشتي الطرق
وخرمة التمباك اقوي من خرمة السجائر
كما يقال وكذلك مظهر غير حضاري



الحبيب جواندي كل عام وانتا بي الف خير ..

التمباك والسجائر والشيشة لها أضرار 

كبيرة ..كلها ادمان وكلها مضرة ..
ولكن الضرر الاكبر يقع علي مدمن المخدرات وحبوب الهلوسة .. وبضرره يتضرر كل من حوله
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

* المخدرات 

أضرارها أنواعها 

وكيفية الوقاية منها

مقدمة 
مشكلة المخدرات من اخطر المشاكل الصحية والاجتماعية والنفسية التي تواجه العالم أجمع وطبقا لتقديرات المؤسسات الصحية  العالمية يوجد حوالي 800 مليون  من البشر يتعاطون المخدرات أو يدمنونها.
و الإدمان على مخدر ما ، يعني تكون رغبة قوية وملحة تدفع المدمن إلى الحصول على المخدر وبأي وسيلة وزيادة جرعته من آن لآخر ، مع صعوبة أو استحالة الإقلاع عنه سواء للاعتماد ( الإدمان ) النفسي أو لتعود أنسجة الجسم عضويا ( Drug Dependency ) وعادة ما يعاني المدمن من قوة دافعة قهرية داخلية للتعاطي بسبب ذلك الاعتماد النفسي أو العضوي .و لقد تضافرت عديد من العوامل السياسية ، الاقتصادية والاجتماعية لتجعل من المخدرات خطرا يهدد العالم أو كما جاء في بيان لجنة الخبراء بالأمم المتحدة " إن وضع المخدرات بأنواعها في العالم قد تفاقم بشكل مزعج وأن المروجين قد تحالفوا مع جماعات إرهابية دولية لترويج المخدرات " والكويت بلد منفتح ، يعيش فيه خليط من البشر، كما أن شبابنا لا شك مستهدفون من قوى الشر ، بيد أن لدينا القدرة والمرجع في ديننا الحنيف ولنذكر جميعا قوله تعالى } ولا تقتلوا أنفسكم إن الله كان بكم رحيما { ومن قوله } ولا تلقوا بأيديكم إلى التهلكة { .


ولو استخدمت الإنسانية 20% من الأموال المتداولة بتجارة المخدرات الدولية لاختفت الأمية من العالم ؟؟

أما 40% من تلك الأموال فهي كفيلة بمكافحة الجوع نتيجة ( التصحر ) في كل أرجاء العالم و 60% من تلك الأموال تقضي على الفقر في 27 دولة هي الأكثر فقرا من بين دول العالم .لكن ( كارتيلات ) تصنيع المخدرات لم تكن أبدا لتنتظر إلى حقائق إنسانية ، بل كانت تحرص على جني المزيد من الأرباح والأموال الملوثة بدماء ضحاياها في كل مكان . والمخدرات التخليقية جاءت وبكل أسف لتمثل تحالف العلم مع العقول الشيطانية ، بدلا من تسخير قدرات العلماء لإنتاج أدوية أو أغذية تفيد البشرية ، جاءت تلك المخدرات لتضيف بعدا أكثر مأساوية ولتوقع بالمزيد من الضحايا بصورة قاسية للغاية .


تعريف المخدرات :
المخدرات هي كل مادة طبيعية أو مستحضرة في المعامل ، من شأنها إذا استخدمت في غير الأغراض الطبيـــــــة أو( الصناعية الموجهة ) أن تؤدي إلى فقدان كلي أو جزئي للإدراك بصفة مؤقتة ، وهذا الفقدان الكلي أو الجزئي تكون درجته بحسب نوع المخدر وبحسب الكمية المتعاطاة . كما يؤدي الاعتياد أو الإدمان بالشكل الذي يضر بالصحة الجسمية والنفسية والاجتماعية للفرد .

و تعرف منظمة الصحة العالمية  المخدرات كالتالى " هي كل مادة خام أو مستحضرة أو تخليقية تحتوى عناصر منومة أو مسكنة أو مفترة  من شأنها إذا استخدمت في غير الأغراض الطبية  أن تؤدي إلى حالة من التعود أو الإدمان مسببة الضرر النفسي أو الجسماني للفرد والمجتمع " 


الفرق بين الإدمان والتعود :
المخدرات في مجملها تؤثر على المخ وهذا سر تأثيرها والكثير منها يتسبب في ضمور ( موت ) بعض خلايا الجزء الأمامي لقشرة الدماغ ( Cortex ) . 
وهناك مخدرات تسبب اعتمادا نفسيا دون تعود عضوي لأنسجة الجسم أهمها : القنب ( الحشيش ) ، التبغ ، القات ، وعند توفر الإرادة لدى المتعاطي فإن الإقلاع لا يترك أي أعراض للانقطاع .
 وبالمقابل هناك مخدرات تسبب اعتمادا نفسيا وعضويا أهمها : الأفيون ، المورفين ، الهيروين ، الكوكايين ، الكراك وكذلك الخمور وبعض المنومات والمهدئات والإقلاع عن تعاطي تلك المخدرات يتسبب في أعراض انقطاع قاسية للغاية تدفع المتعاطي للاستمرار بل وزيادة تعاطيه . 
لذلك فإن الانتباه لعدم الوقوع في شرك المخدرات هو النجاة الحقيقة ، و يجب المبادرة إلى طلب المشورة والعلاج مهما كانت مرحلة الإدمان حيث تتحقق المكاسب الصحية لا محالة .
مراحل الإدمان :
يمر  المدمن ، أو من يتعاطى المخدر بصورة دورية ، عادة ما يمر بثلاثة مراحل هي :
1.مرحلة الاعتياد ( Habituation )
وهي مرحلة يضطر يتعود فيها المرء على التعاطي دون أن يعتمد عليه نفسيا أو عضويا وهي مرحلة مبكرة ، غير أنها قد تمر قصيرة للغاية أو غير ملحوظة عند تعاطي بعض المخدرات مثل الهيروين ، المورفين والكراك .
2.مرحلة التحمل ( Tolerance ) 
وهي مرحلة يضطر خلالها المدمن إلى زيادة الجرعة تدريجيا وتصاعديا حتى يحصل على الآثار نفسها من النشوة وتمثل اعتيادا نفسيا وربما عضويا في آن واحد .
3.مرحلة الاعتماد ، الاستبعاد أو التبعية ( Dependence ) 
وهي مرحلة يذعن فيها المدمن إلى سيطرة المخدر ويصبح اعتماده النفسي والعضوي لا إرادي ويرجع العلماء ذلك إلى تبدلات وظيفية ونسيجية بالمخ . أما عندما يبادر المدمن إلى إنقاذ نفسه من الضياع ويطلب المشورة والعلاج فإنه يصل إلى مرحلة الفطام ( Abstentious ) والتي يتم فيها وقف تناول المخدر بدعم من مختصين في العلاج النفسي الطبي وقد يتم فيها الاستعانة بعقاقير خاصة تمنع أعراض الإقلاع ( Withdrawal Symptoms )  .

تصنيف المخدرات 
يمكن تقسيم المخدرات وتصنيفها بطرق مختلفة عديدة نختار منها التالي :- 
1-مخدرات طبيعية  وأهمها وأكثرها انتشارا : الحشيش والأفيون والقات والكوكا
2-المخدرات المصنعة وأهمها المورفين والهيروين والكودايين والسيدول والديوكامفين والكوكايين والكراك
3-المخدرات التخليقية وأهمها عقاقير الهلوسة والعقاقير المنشطة والمنبهات والعقاقير المهدئة 

الحكم الشرعي للمخدرات : 
أجمع علماء المسلمين من جميع المذاهب على تحريم المخدرات حيث  تؤدي إلى الأضرار في دين المرء وعقله وطبعه ، حتى جعلت خلقا كثيرا بلا عقل ، وأورثت آكلها دناءة النفس والمهانة .  قال الله تعالى } يا أيها الذين آمنوا إنما الخمر والميسر والأنصاب والأزلام رجس من عمل الشيطان فاجتنبوه لعلكم تفلحون { المائدة 90 .
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " كل مسكر خمر حرام " ، والخمر هو كل ما خامر العقل أو غطاه أو ستره بغض النظر عن مظهر المسكر أو صورته وكل المخدرات مسكرة ومفترة وهي حرام ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " ما أسكر كثيرة فقليله حرام " كما قال " حرام على أمتي كل مفتر ومخدر " .

القانون الكويتي والمخدرات :
·تنص المواد 33،34،35 من القانون رقم 74 لسنة 1983 في شأن مكافحة المخدرات وتنظيم استعمالها والاتجار بما يلي :
1.يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تتجاوز خمسة آلاف دينار كل من جلب أو حاز أو حرز أو اشترى أو أنتج أو استخرج أو فصل أو صنع مواد مخدرة أو زرع نباتا من النباتات الواردة في الجدول رقم 5 أو حازها أو اشتراها وكان ذلك بقصد التعاطي أو الاستعمال الشخصي ما لم يثبت أنه قد رخص له بذلك طبقا لأحكام القانون ( المادة 33 ) .
2.لا تقام الدعوى الجنائية على من يتقدم من متعاطي المواد المخدرة من تلقاء نفسه للعلاج ( مادة 34 ) .
3.يجوز لأحد الزوجين أو أي من الأقارب حتى الدرجة الثانية أن يطلب إلى النيابة العامة إيداع زوجه أو قريبه - الذي يشكو من إدمانه أو تعاطيه للمواد المخدرة -  أحد المصحات للعلاج ، كما يجوز ذلك للجهة الحكومية التي يعمل بها المدمن وبشكل عام فإن متعاطي المخدرات يعرض نفسه لعذاب ضميره وللندم إلى جانب تعرضه لعقوبة السجن خلف القضبان إذا ما استمر في تعاطيه لها .

أسباب تعاطي المخدرات : 
1.ضعف الوازع الديني :
فإن الإيمان بالله سبحانه وتعالى من أكبر الموانع للانحراف ، حيث قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
" ولا يشرب الخمر حين يشربها وهو مؤمن " .

2.أصدقاء السوء:
فالصحبة السيئة ورفاق السوء كثيرا ما يكونوا سببا في تعاطي المخدرات للرغبة في التقليد ، وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين قال : " مثل الجليس الصالح والجليس السوء كحامل المسك ونافخ الكير ….

3.توفر المال مع وقت الفراغ : 
قد يكونان عاملان أساسيان في إقبال الشباب على تعاطي المخدرات إذا لم يجد التوجيه السليم لقضاء وقت الفراغ بما هو نافع ، في مقابل عدم وجود التوعية الرشيدة لطريقة الإنفاق المالي ومصاريفه .

4.الاعتقاد الخاطئ بأن المخدرات تزيل الشعور بالقلق والاكتئاب والملل ، وتزيد في القدرة الجنسية .

5.الإهمال الأسري للجوانب التربوية ، وكثرة المشاكل الأسرية بما يسهل انحراف الأبناء ، فقد قال تعالى :
} يا أيها الذين آمنوا قوا أنفسكم وأهليكم نارا وقودها الناس والحجارة { وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
" كلكم راع ، وكلكم مسؤول عن رعيته " .

6.حب الاستطلاع والفضول لفئة من الناس في تجربة أشياء غير مألوفة دون مبالاة لآثارها فيسقط في هاوية الدمار والهلاك .

7.استخدام المواد المخدرة للعلاج استخداما سيئا لا يتبع فيه إرشادات الطبيب مما يسبب له الإدمان .  

8.الصراع السياسي بين بعض الدول وسعيها للحصول على أسرار الآخرين ، فالمخدرات هي البوابة السليمة لمثل هذه الصراعات .

أضرار المخدرات:
·الأضرار الاجتماعية والخلقية :
1.انهيار المجتمع وضياعه بسبب ضياع اللبنة الأولى للمجتمع وهي ضياع الأسرة .
2.تسلب من يتعاطاها القيمة الإنسانية الرفيعة ، وتهبط به في وديان البهيمية ، حيث تؤدي بالإنسان إلى تحقير النفس فيصبح دنيئا مهانا لا يغار على محارمه ولا على عرضه ، وتفسد مزاجه ويسوء خلقه .
3.سوء المعاملة للأسرة والأقارب فيسود التوتر والشقاق ، وتنتشر الخلافات بين أفرادها .
4.امتداد هذا التأثير إلى خارج نطاق الأسرة ، حيث الجيران والأصدقاء .
5.تفشي الجرائم الأخلاقية والعادات السلبية ، فمدمن المخدرات لا يأبه بالانحراف إلى بؤرة الرذيلة والزنا ، ومن صفاته الرئيسية الكذب والكسل والغش والإهمال .
6.عدم احترام القانون ، والمخدرات قد تؤدي بمتعاطيها إلى خرق مختلف القوانين المنظمة لحياة المجتمع في سبيل تحقيق رغباتهم الشيطانية .

7.الأضرار الاقتصادية:
1.المخدرات تستنزف الأموال وتؤدي إلى ضياع موارد الأسرة بما يهددها بالفقر والإفلاس .
2.المخدرات تضر بمصالح الفرد ووطنه ، لأنها تؤدي إلى الكسل والخمول وقلة الإنتاج .
3.الاتجار بالمخدرات طريق للكسب غير المشروع لا يسعى إليه إلا من فقد إنسانيته .
4.إن كثرة مدمنيها يزيد من أعباء الدولة لرعايتها لهم في المستشفيات والمصحات ، وحراستهم في السجون ، ومطارة المهربين ومحاكمتهم .

8.الأضرار الصحية :
1.التأثير على الجهاز التنفسي ، حيث يصاب المتعاطي بالنزلات الشعبية والرئوية ، وكذلك بالدرن الرئوي وانتفاخ الرئة والسرطان الشعبي.
2.تعاطي المخدرات يزيد من سرعة دقات القلب ويتسبب بالأنيميا الحادة وخفض ضغط الدم ، كما تؤثر على كريات الدم البيضاء التي تحمى الجسم من الأمراض .
3.يعاني متعاطي المخدرات من فقدان الشهية وسوء الهضم ، والشعور بالتخمة ، خاصة إذا كان التعاطي عن طريق الأكل مما ينتج عنه نوبات من الإسهال والإمساك ، كما تحدث القرح المعدية والمعوية ، ويصاب الجسم بأنواع من السرطان لتأثيرها على النسيج الليفي لمختلف أجهزة الهضم .
4.تأثير المخدرات على الناحية الجنسية ، فقد أيدت الدراسات والأبحاث أن متعاطي المخدرات من الرجال تضعف عنده القدرة الجنسية ، وتصيب المرأة بالبرود الجنسي . 
5.التأثير على المرأة وجنينها ، وهناك أدلة قوية على ذلك . فالأمهات اللاتي يتعاطين المخدرات يتسببن في توافر الظروف لإعاقة الجنين بدنيا أو عقليا .
6.الأمراض النفسية كالقلق والاكتئاب النفسي المزمن وفقدان الذاكرة ، وقد تبدر من المتعاطي صيحات ضاحكة أو بسمات عريضة ، ولكنها في الحقيقة حالة غيبوبة ضبابية .
7.تؤدي المخدرات إلى الخمول الحركي لدي متعاطيها .
8.ارتعاشات عضلية في الجسم مع إحساس بالسخونة في الرأس والبرودة في الأطراف .
9.احمرار في العين مع دوران وطنين في الأذن ، وجفاف والتهاب بالحلق والسعال .
10.تدهور في الصحة العامة وذبول للحيوية والنشاط .

طرق الوقاية من المخدرات :
1.لاشيء يعين المرء على تحقيق مآربه إلا بالإيمان فمن تسلح بها نجح ومن سار على الجادة وصل وأن يكون كل قصده هو التقرب إلى الله بترك محرماته .
زرع الوازع الديني لدى الأطفال في الصغر .
2.على المتعاطي أن يتذكر كلما عزم على أخذ المخدر أن مخدره هذا سيزيد مشكلاته تعقيدا.
3.كتابة أخطار تعاطي هذه المحرمات بخط واضح ووضعها في مكان بارز ، وقراءتها بين آونة وأخرى حتى تتجدد العزيمة .
4.ملاحظة الحالة الصحية وتطورها ، وعدم التذمر عند الشعور بآلام الرأس والعضلات ، فعليه بالارتياح كون هذه الآلام إشارة إلى تخلص أعضاء الجسم مما تراكم فيها من السموم .

5.مزاولة الرياضة بالشكل السليم .
6.الانقطاع عن الأماكن التي اعتاد أن يتناول فيها تلك المواد ، وكذلك الأصحاب الذين يتعاطونها .
7.إشغال وقت الفراغ بما ينفع في الدنيا والآخرة .
8.عقد صداقة دائمة مع الأبناء .
9. زرع الثقة المتبادلة بين الأهل والأبناء وتوطيد العلاقة القوية بينهم .         



المخدرات الطبيعية

هي مجموعة من النباتات الموجودة بالطبيعة والتي تحتوي أوراقها أو ثمارها أو مستخلصاتها على عناصر مخدرة فعالة ، ينتج عن تعاطيها فقدان جزئي أو كلي للإدراك ، كما أنها قد تترك لدى المتعاطي اعتمادا وإدمانا نفسيا أو عضويا أو كلاهما وأهمها :
·نبات القنب الهندي ، الحشيش أو الماريهوانا .
·نبات الخشخاش أو الأفيون .
·نبات القات .
·نبات الكوكا .


أولا : الحشيش ، القنب الهندي ، الماريهوانا ( CANNABIS ) 
القنب الهندي ( Cannabis Sativa ) نبات عشبي ينمو فطريا أو تتم زراعته ، يسمونه في الهند ( بهانج أو تشاراس ) ، ويسميه الصينيون ( Ma – Yo )  أو الدواء ، بينما يسميه الأمريكيون ( الماريهوانا ) ومعناها السجن أو العبودية ، ويعرفه العرب باسم الحشيش . وأوراقه مسننة وعدد فصوصها فردى وهو نبات منه نبتة مؤنثة وأخرى ذكرية .
  إن التعاطي عن طريق التدخين ( الاستنشاق ) سواء من خلال السجائر ، السيجار ، الغليون أو النرجيلــــــــة ( الجوزة ) مخلوطا بالتبغ أو التمباك أو ( المعسل ) وهو أسلوب خطر للغاية حيث يصل الدخان إلى الرئتين مباشرة ومنها إلى الدم ثم المخ والجهاز العصبي ليبدأ تأثيره خلال دقائق ويمتد لحوالي 3 – 4 ساعات . والخطورة الكبرى تكمن في أن تدخينه يقتضي مواصلة التدخين بسرعة حتى لا يحترق الحشيش في الهواء أو هكذا يحرص المدمنون .
يصف العلماء الحشيش بأنواعه كمخدرات تتسبب في اعتماد نفسي دون عضوي لأنسجة الجسم غير أن مدمن الحشيش عادة ما يلجأ لاستخدام وتعاطي مخدرات أخرى معه أو ما يعرف ( بنظرية التصاعد ) ويتفق الأطباء على أن الحشيش لا يتسبب عادة في إصابة المتعاطي بالغيبوبة مثل الكثير من المخدرات الأخرى ، والإقلاع عن تعاطي الحشيش لا يترك أعراضا إنقطاعية أو ما يسمى بمتلازمة الحرمان ( Withdrawal Symptoms ) .

آثار ومخاطر تعاطي الحشيش
أعراض مباشرة مؤقتة 

·النشوة وهي حالة من الشعور الوهمي بالرضا ، الراحة ، المرح والسعادة تزول بعد ساعات لتترك أعراضا عكسية لدى المتعاطي . 

· فقدان التوازن الحركي والدوار .

·زيادة ضربات القلب مما يعرض المتعاطي للأزمات القلبية أو الذبحة الصدرية بصورة مفاجئة .

·انخفاض ضغط الدم مما يؤدي لبرودة الأطراف .  * الشعور بالغثيان وأحيانا القيء .

·تقلصات ورعشة بالعضلات .



مضاعفات التعاطي وأعراض الإدمان


* تأثر أنشطة  المخ ، رجفة الأطراف ، صداع مزمن وتدني القدرات الحسية كالسمع والإبصار .
* ضعف الشخصية ، الاكتئاب ، الانطواء ، القلق ، اضطراب النوم .
* خداع الحواس ( illusion ) ، الهلوسة ، ضعف الذاكرة واضطراب التفكير .
* عدم تناسق الأفكار ( Mental Confusion ) وتضخم الشعور بالذات ( بارانويا ) .
* الهزال ، الضعف ، سوء الهضم والإمساك .
* التهابات رئوية متكررة . 
* نقص المناعة الطبيعية نتيجة لتضرر الكريات الدموية البيضاء .
* الضعف الجنسي وظهور أعراض أنوثة نتيجة انخفاض معدل هرمون الذكورة ( التستيستيرون ) إلى ما دون 400 نانو غرام لكل 100 ملليمتر من الدم بينما المعدل الطبيعي يجاوز 740 نانوغرام / 100 ملليمتر .
* ضعف القدرة على الإنجاب لانخفاض عدد الحيوانات المنوية بنسبة تزيد عن 60% .  
* آثار خطرة على الأجنة والمواليد للأمهات المدمنات .
* التدهور الاجتماعي والاقتصادي وفقدان القدرة على العمل والإنتاج .

ثانيا : الأفيون ، الخشخاش ( Opium ) 
الأفيون هو العصارة اللزجة المستخرجة من ثمار الخشخاش بعد تشريط جدرانها الخضراء قبل نضجها ، وهذا العصير الأبيض يجفف ليصبح مادة كريهة الرائحة ، شديدة المرارة ، تحتوي على ما يزيد عن 25 مادة مختلفة أهمها المورفين ، الناركوتين ، الكودايين ، البابا فيرين وأخرى . بيد أن المورفين هو العامل الأساسي في الإدمان والذي ترجع إليه تأثيرات الأفيون المختلفة .          
إن تأثير الأفيون يكوم عاما على الجسم ويؤثر بصورة أساسية على المخ والجهاز العصبي والعضلات وتظهر الأعراض على متعاطيه ، خلال فترة وجيزة لا تزيد عن نصف ساعة من تعاطيه ، تختلف آثار الأفيون على جسم الإنسان من الناحية الكيمائية ، الفسيولوجية والنفسية تبعا لنوع الأفيون ، درجة نقاوته وتركيزه ، طريقة تحضيره وتعاطيه والجرعة . والأفيون له تأثير عضوي على أنسجة الجسم يدفعها إلى الإدمان بشراسة وعند الانقطاع أو الإقلاع فإن أعراضا قاسية تبدأ بعد مضي 12 – 16 ساعة من آخر جرعة وتسمى بمتلازمة الحرمان ( Withdrawal Symptoms )  وأهمها التوتر ، تقلصات العضلات ، ارتفاع ضغط الدم ، فقدان التوازن ، ارتفاع معدل السكر بالدم مع إفرازات غزيرة من الأنف والعينين والعرق إضافة إلى التبول والإمناء لا إراديا . ودون التقليل من مخاطر الأفيون الخام ، فإن الأخطار تزداد عند تعاطي مشتقاته المصنعة خاصة المورفين والهيروين .
ينشأ الإدمان على الأفيون عند تناول جرعة منه ( مهما كانت صغيرة ) لعدة أيام قليلة ، بعدها يبدأ المتعاطي في زيادة الجرعة سعيا وراء الشعور بالنشوة ، وكلما استمر في التعاطي استمرت حاجته إلى زيادة الجرعة وبعدها لا يمكنه التوقف عن التعاطي لفترة تزيد عن 12 ساعة تقريبا ، بعدها يعاني من أعراض التوقف المفاجئ وعادة ما تنتهي حياة المدمن في مصحات الأمراض العقلية أو بالموت في سن مبكرة .
 مضاعفات التعاطي وأعراض   الإدمان  أعراض مباشرة مؤقتة  * تأثر أنشطة المخ ،   وتدني القدرات الحسية بالمؤثرات الخارجية . * النشوة وشعور وهمي بالراحة واللامسئولية.  
* بطأ التفكير والتردد في اتخاذ القرار .
* فقدان الإحساس سواء بالألم ، باللمس ، التمييز أو البرودة   والسخونة .
* الهزال ، الضعف ، الإمساك .
* الغثيان القيء وفقدان الشهية .
* بطأ التنفس وقد تحدث الوفاة نتيجة للهبوط الحاد للتنفس بعد شلل   مراكز التنفس بالمخ .
* زيادة ضربات القلب والتي سرعان ما تتحول إلى بطأ في ضربات   القلب وانخفاض ضغط الدم .
* نقص المناعة الطبيعية وزيادة معدل الإصابة بالسل الرئوي بصفة   خاصة .
* ضيق حدقة العين واحتقان الملتحمة واحمرارها . 
* الطفح الجلدي وحكة بالجلد قد تحدث أحيانا .

* الإحساس باللامسئولية والتضحية بكل نفيس مقابل الحصول على   الجرعة في موعدها ، مما يدفع بالمدمن إلى الجريمة أو التنازل عن المبادئ   والأخلاقيات .

* التدهور الاجتماعي والاقتصادي وفقدان القدرة على العمل   والإنتاج .

 ثالثا : القات ( Cathaedulis )
القات يحتوي ثلاثة قلويات هامة وهي : ( القاثيين ) ، ( القاثيدين ) ، و ( القاتين ) وكلها لها تأثير مباشر منبه على المخ والجهاز العصبي وتأثير مباشر يتسبب في ضيق الأوعية الدموية وبالتالي زيادة ضغط الدم .
يتم تعاطي القات بمضغ الأوراق الصغيرة مضغا بطيئا ثم تخزين هذه الكتلة الممضوغة بالشدق مدة طويلة مع استحلابها من وقت لآخر ويعتمد المتعاطي إلى شرب كميات من المياه المثلجة مرارا وبعد فترة يلفظ المتعاطي كتلة الأوراق ويعاود مضغ أوراق جديدة ، التعاطي أو التخزين يتم في جلسات أو مجالس بطقوس غريبة ، حيث يتلاصق المتعاطون في أماكن مغلقة بحثا عن الدفء نظرا لأن التعاطي يسبب إحساسا بالبرودة .
أثناء التعاطي يمنح القات شعورا بالسعادة والراحة والتحلل من المسئولية وإحساسا زائفا بالقدرة والرضا ، غير أن الإدمان على تعاطي القات يسبب اعتمادا نفسيا إضافة إلى أعراض صحية أهمها ضعف في حركة المعدة ، سوء الهضم ، الهزال ، شلل الأمعاء ، تليف الكبد والخمول الجنسي .
أيضا فإن المدمنين يعانون من اضطرابات في الجهاز العصبي وهم بصورة عامة كسالى ويعانون من تدني مستوى إنتاجيتهم وقدراتهم على العمل .
والإقلاع عن تعاطي القات لا يترك عادة أعراضا إنقطاعية ( Withdrawal Symptoms )  والقات هو واحد من المواد المدرجة ضمن عقاقير الإدمان وفقا لتصنيف منظمة الصحة العالمية .

رابعا : الكوكا  
ولأوراق الكوكا أثر منبه حيث توفر للمتعاطي نشاط في وظائف المخ ، عدم الرغبة في النوم وعدم الشعور بالتعب ، غير أنها آثار مؤقتة تزول لتترك المتعاطي منهك الجسد ، مشتت التفكير إضافة إلى تأثيراتها غير المستحبة على بعض غدد الجسم وخاصة الغدد الجار كلوية .



المخدرات المصنعة 

هي مجموعة من المواد المستخلصة أو الممزوجة أو المضافة أو المحضرة من نباتات موجودة في الطبيعة تحتوى على عناصر مخدرة فعالة ( مخدرات طبيعية ) ، ينتج عن تعاطيها فقدان جزئي أو كلي للإدراك ، كما أنها قد تترك لدى المتعاطي اعتمادا وإدمانا نفسيا أو عضويا أو كلاهما وأهمها :
·المورفين .
·الهيروين .
·الكودايين .
·السيدول .
·الديوكامفين .
·الكوكايين .
·الكراك . 

أولا : المورفين ( Morphine )  
يعتبر المورفين من أشهر مشتقات الأفيون المصنعة ، ويمثل حوالي 15% من مكونات الأفيون الخام ، وعرف لأول مرة في القرن السادس عشر غير أن الوثائق الطبية تشير إلى عام 1804 ميلادية عندما ذكر العالم .
تتم صناعة المورفين عن طريق تحليل مادة الأفيون الخام كيميائيا وباستخدام التسخين لإنتاج مسحوق أبيض عديم الرائحة ، مر المذاق يمكن تسويقه صلبا أو مذابا في سوائل خاصة ، كما يمكن إنتاجه في صورة أقراص .
يصف العلماء المورفين كمخدر يتسبب في اعتماد نفسي ، واعتماد عضوي لأنسجة الجسم والإقلاع عن التعاطي يترك أعراضا إنقطاعية ( Withdrawal Symptoms )   قاسية تستدعي علاجا ورعاية صحية .
يتفق العلماء بأن المورفين هو عقار طبي له استخداماته الخاصة في بعض الأحيان ، غير أنه بالتأكيد مركب خطر يسبب إدمانا سريعا وشديدا وربما كان ذلك مدعاة ما اتخذ من إجراءات صحية حازمة تحد من استخدام الدواء وصرفه وتسويقه ، وتنحصر استخداماته حاليا في بعض حالات السرطان المتقدم ،جلطة القلب الحادة ،الحروق الشديدة، الصدمات العصبية نتيجة النزف الشديد وبعد بعض العمليات الجراحية ويتم وصفه بجرعات محدودة ولفترات قصيرة للغاية .
عند الإقلاع عن تعاطي المورفين يواجهه المدمن مجموعة من أعراض الإقلاع ، خلال فترة تتراوح بين 24 – 48 ساعة واهم تلك الأعراض التوتر ، الهياج، الأرق، حكة شديدة بالجسم ، إفراز العرق بغزارة والرغبة الجامحة في البحث عن جرعة جديدة ويصف المدمنون شعورهم خلال تلك المرحلة بآلام جسدية متفرقة ، وكثيرا من المدمنين يلجئون إلى تناول جرعات متزايدة تزيد عن 100 ملليجرام من المورفين قد تصبح مميتة خلال فترة تتراوح بين 6 – 12 ساعة .
وقد رصد العلماء أن العديد من مدمني المورفين عن طريق الحقن يصابون بالتهابات شديدة تحت الجلد أو تجلط بالأوعية الدموية إضافة إلى معدلات متزايدة من الأمراض المتناقلة عن طريق الحقن الملوثة وأهمها مرض فقدان المناعة المكتسبة ( الإيدز ) .

 مضاعفات التعاطي   وأعراض الإدمان 

أعراض مباشرة   مؤقتة 

* للمورفين آثار منبهة على مدمنيه ، تتميز بالغثيان ، القيء تقلص   العضلات .
* النشوة والشعور بالرضا وغياب أي آلام جسدية   .

* الهياج العصبي الشديد ، الأرق والتوتر.
* الهدوء والتكاسل والرغبة في النوم .

* الإسهال المزمن    .


* ارتفاع ضغط الدم .


* اضطراب معدلات السكر بالدم .
* إفرازات غزيرة بالأنف وجفاف الفم .

* اضطرابات التبول والضعف الجنسي .


* التدهور الاجتماعي والاقتصادي وفقدان القدرة على العمل   والإنتاج .
* شعور بالحكة في مختلف أنحاء الجسم .

 
آثار ومخاطر تعاطي المورفين 



ثانيا  الهيروين ( Diacetylmorphine ) 
هو أحد أخطر مشتقات المورفين وأكثر العقاقير المسببة للإدمان شراسة وتأثير ، يتم تحضيره صناعيا من المورفين بعمليات كيميائية ، وفعاليته تتراوح ما بين أربعة إلى عشرة أضعاف تأثيرات المورفين ، وهو عبارة عن مسحوق أبيض عديم الرائحة ، ناعم الملمس ، مر المذاق قابل للذوبان بالماء وجاءت تسميته من كلمة ( Heroisch ) الألمانية ومعناها الدواء القوي التأثير .
الإقلاع عن تعاطي الهروين يتسبب في أعراض شديدة ( Withdrawal Symptoms )  لا تترك للمتعاطي أي فرصة للتراجع نتيجة الاعتماد العضوي لأنسجة الجسم ، خاصة وأن تأثيره يبدأ فورا عند تعاطيه ويستمر مفعوله لفترة تتراوح بين 4 – 6 ساعات يجد المدمن نفسه بعدها في حاجة إلى جرعات إضافية . وتقدر السلطات الأمريكية عدد مدمني الهيروين في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بحوالي 3 مليون تتراوح أعمارهم بين 20 – 30 عاما وهو رقم معلن رسميا .
إن الصورة المأساوية لإدمان الهيروين تكمن في التبعية الجسدية والنفسية السريعة والقوية ، والتي ترغم المدمن على تناول جرعات متزايدة والبحث بصورة جنونية على تأمين المخدر بأي طريقة ويكون المدمن غير قادر على السيطرة على رغبته مما يدفعه إلى سلوك إجرامي أو عدواني لإشباع حاجته وما لم يتم تدارك تلك الحالات بالعلاج النفسي والاجتماعي والطبي بصورة عاجلة فإن الانتحار عادة ما يكون نهايتها المحتمة ، غير أن علاج إدمان الهيروين باهظ الكلفة ولا يتوفر سوى في مراكز قليلة متخصصة ، وربما كان ذلك واحدا من أسباب الخطورة البالغة للهيروين .
آثار ومخاطر تعاطي الهيروين 


 مضاعفات التعاطي   وأعراض الإدمان 

أعراض مباشرة   مؤقتة 

* خلل في أنشطة المخ والإدراك الحسي .  
* النشوة والشعور بالاسترخاء والتحليق في وهم   وخيال التميز والنجاح .

* الهزال الشديد والضعف العام .
* فقدان الإحساس بالألم باللمس ، بالسخونة أو   البرودة .

* تدمير خلايا الكبد وتليفه .
* بطأ ضربات القلب .

* ضعف عضلة القلب .
* انخفاض ضغط الدم .

* اضطراب التنفس .
* ارتخاء جفون العينين وضيق حدقة العين   واحتقان الملتحمة .

* الضعف الجنسي .


* الشعور بالنقص والاكتئاب الذي قد يدفع المدمن إلى الانتحار .


* الولادة المبكرة للحوامل المدمنات وإصابة 90% من أطفالهن بضعف   المناعة ونقص النمو وتصل نسبة الوفاة بينهم إلى 30 – 70% تقريبا .


* التدهور الاجتماعي والاقتصادي وتدني القدرة على العمل والإنتاج   .


 



ثالثا : الكودايين
يمثل الكودايين حوالي 2% من مكونات الأفيون ولقد تم تصنيعه واستخراجه من المورفين لاستخدامه كمسكن للألم وكانت البداية في عام 1822 ميلادية ونم تطويره ليستخدم كمهبط للسعال ( الكحة ) نظرا لتأثيره على بعض مراكز المخ ، غير أن ذلك قد ساهم في انتشار إدمانه نظرا لتوفره في عديد من أدوية السعال ومضادات الإسهال خاصة إنه كان غير مقيد ضمن عقاقير لوائح المخدرات وكان المدمنون يسعون إلى تأثيره المسبب للاسترخاء والهدوء ، والذي سرعان ما يتحول مع إدمانه إلى الشعور بالهياج العصبي والرغبة المستمرة في زيادة الجرعة وهو ما دفع دول عديدة إلى وضع ضوابط رقابية تنظم صرف وتداول الأدوية التي تحتوى مكوناتها على الكودايين ودولة الكويت واحدة من تلك الدول .

رابعا : السيدول   
وهو مزيج من المورفين ومكونات أخرى أهمها السكوبولامين والسبارتين وقد تم تصنيعه كعقار ضد الآلام وقبل العمليات الجراحية وسرعان ما استخدمه المدمنون بطريق الحقن ومع استمرارية تناوله يترك إدمانا وتبعية نفسية وجسدية لدى المدمن وقد سارعت عديد من دول العالم من بينها الكويت إلى تقنين وتنظيم صرف وتناول هذا العقار .

  خامسا : الديوكامفين 
وهو مزيج من الكودايين والكافور والبلادونا وبالتالي يرجع مفعوله إلى محتواه من المورفين ، وقد تم تصنيعه كعقار مسكن للآلام ومهدي للتوتر وسرعان ما عمد المدمنون إلى تعاطيه سواء في صورة أقراص أو بحقنه تحت الجلد وهو كجميع مشتقات المورفين يترك تبعية جسدية ونفسية لدى المدمن وإن كان ذلك أقل تأثيرا من المورفين ، ولقد سارعت الدول المتقدمة ومن بينها دولة الكويت إلى تقنين وتنظيم صرف وتداول هذا العقار .

سادسا : الكوكايين Cocaine
في عام 1860 نجح نيما  ( Niemann )  في استخراج مادة فعالة من أوراق الكوكا ، وخلال أقل من 10 سنوات أصبحت تستخدم كمخدر موضعي ممتاز ، إضافة إلى استعمالات طبية أخرى ولم يلبث الكوكايين أن أصبح من أحد المخدرات المنتشرة بين طبقات المجتمع الراقية خاصة وأن ( سيغموند فرويد ) العالم النفسي قد كتب عن متعة تناوله ، ومازال الكوكايين حتى الآن أحد أكثر المخدرات انتشارا في الأمريكتين وتشير تقديرات ( المعهد الوطني الأمريكي لسوء استخدام العقاقير ) إلى أن يقارب 15 مليون أمريكي يتعاطون الكوكايين بصورة منتظمة .
أثناء التعاطي يمنح الكوكايين إحساسا مؤقتا بالقوة والسعادة نظرا لتأثيره المنبه على الجهاز العصبي ( Stimulant Sympathetic ) مما يؤدي إلى زيادة في نشاط المخ ، عدم الرغبة في النوم ، عدم الشعور بالتعب ، اتساع حدقة العين وزيادة ضربات القلب . غير أن الإدمان على الكوكايين يسبب اعتمادا نفسيا وعضويا ومضاعفات صحية أهمها فقدان الإحساس بالأطراف ، الهلوسة وأخطرها هو السلوك العدواني والإجرامي إضافة إلى تدهور حاد بالتوازن النفسي والقدرة على العمل وكثيرا ما ينتهي الأمر بالمدمنين إلى إصابتهم بأرق مزمن ونوع من الجنون يصعب علاجه إضافة إلى الضعف الجنسي . إن الإقلاع عن تعاطي الكوكايين يترك أعراضا إنقطاعية شديدة أو ما يسمى ( Withdrawal Symptoms ) .

سابعا : الكراك 
في عام 1983 نجح تجار المخدرات في كاليفورنيا في ابتكار الكراك وهو مركب مستخرج كيميائيا من الكوكايين ، والكراك مادة بالغة الخطورة ، مخدر قوي المفعول وقاتل سريع ، تظهر آثاره خلال 10 ثوان فقط من تعاطيه ليمنح المتعاطي شعورا بالنشوة واللذة وسرعان ما يزول ليصاب المدمن بحالة الاكتئاب الشديد .




المخدرات التخليقية


المخدرات التخليقية :
هي مجموعة من المواد الاصطناعية سواء من العقاقير أو غيرها مصنعة من مواد أولية طبيعية أو غير موجودة في الطبيعة ، ينتج عن تعاطيها فقدان جزئي أو كلي للإدراك ، كما أنها قد تترك لدى المتعاطي اعتمادا وإدمانا نفسي أو عضوي أو كلاهما وأهمها :
·عقاقير الهلوسة .
·العقاقير المنشطة ، المنبهات ( الأمفيتامينات ) .
·المنومات .
·العقاقير المهدئة .
·المذيبات الطيارة والأصماغ . 

أولا : عقاقير الهلوسة ( Psychedelics )  
مروجو المخدرات ضالتهم في هذا العقار وبدأ تصنيعه في أمريكا ، فرنسا والمكسيك ليشهد موجة رهيبة من إدمان المراهقين رافقتها ظواهر غريبة من الجرائم وحالات الانتحار ومعدلات عالية لمراهقين يلقون بأنفسهم من المباني الشاهقة إضافة إلى مواليد مصابين بتشوهات خلقية وتنبه العالم إلى أن السبب يعود أساسا إلى إدمان هذا العقار .
يقوم مروجو المخدرات بتصنيع هذا العقار في صورة سائل ويتم تعاطيه بتناول نقطة واحدة بالفم سواء مخلوطا بالسكر أو الشراب وسرعان ما طوره البعض ليستخدم عن طريق الحقن بالوريد ، والجرعة الواحدة من عقار 
( إل . إس . دي ) تترك المتعاطي في حالة هلوسة لمدة تتراوح بين 4 – 18 ساعة .
المهلوسات أو عقاقير الهلوسة تم تعريفها علميا في مؤتمر الطب النفسي المنعقد بواشنطن 1966 على أنها
 ( مركبات تؤدي إلى اضطراب النشاط العقلي ، واسترخاء عام وتشوش في تقدير الأمور كما أنها مولدة للأوهام والقلق وانفصام الشخصية ).
لم يتوقف الأمر على إنتاج عقار ( إل.إس .دي ) بل صنعت المختبرات الطبية مركبات أخرى تزيد خطورة عنه منها عقار ( المسكالين Mescaline  ) وعقار آخر أكثر خطورة وهو ( S.T.P)  اختصارا لكلمات ثلاثة هي 
( الصفاء والهدوء والسلام ) والذي وجد طريقه إلى مدمني المخدرات .
وفي عام 1968 عرفت شوارع سان فرانسيسكو عقارا أخرا خرج من الاستخدام الطبي ليتلقاه مروجي وتجار المخدرات وهو ( حبة السلام ) أو عقار ( الفينسيكليدين P.C.P  ) وقائمة لجنة المخدرات التابعة للمجلس الاقتصادي والاجتماعي بالأمم المتحدة تضم ما يزيد عن 27 عقارا مختلفا مسببا للهلوسة .

 مضاعفات التعاطي   وأعراض الإدمان

أعراض مباشرة   مؤقتة 

* اضطراب الإدراك الحسي .
* هلوسات بصرية ملونة ورؤية أشكال وهمية .

* فقدان الشهية الهزال .
* هلوسات سمعية وسماع أصوات خيالية .

* الشعور بالفزع الاكتئاب والرغبة في الانتحار .
* الشعور بالتحليق والسباحة في الفضاء .

* خلل بالكروموسومات وولادة أطفال مشوهة. 
* زيادة ضربات القلب 


* الغثيان والقيء .

* زيادة معدل الإصابة بسرطان الدم ( اللوكيميا ) .
* صداع ، دوار وقشعريرة .

 

ثانيا: العقاقير المنشطة ، المنبهات ( Psychotoniques)  
هي مواد ترفع القدرة الجسمانية والذهنية لمن يتعاطاها بوصفات طبية محددة  وقد استخدمت هذه العقاقير طبيا في علاج بعض الأمراض والحالات أهمها تقليل شهية المصابين بالسمنة البالغة ، علاج الشلل الرعاش ( مرض باركينسونيان ) ، علاج بعض حالات الاكتئاب النفسي ، علاج إدمان الخمور ، بعض أنواع الصرع وعلاج التبول اللاإرادي ( السلس الليلي) ، غير أن هذه العقاقير وجدت طريقها إلى مدمني المخدرات ولعل أشهر هذه العقاقير هو ( الماكستون فورت ) وساهم بعض ضعاف النفوس من الأطباء والصيادلة بصرفها إلى الراغبات في الرشاقة ، الطلبة أثناء الامتحانات ، وسائقي الشاحنات ، ولم يلبث العالم أن أدرك بأن هذه المركبات الطبية تحول متعاطيها إلى حالة إدمان مؤسفة وأن لها أخطارا صحية جسيمة . تتوافر الأمفيتامينات على شكل أقراص مختلفة التركيز يتم تعاطيها عن طريق البلع أو بإذابتها في الماء والعصائر ، كذلك هناك مستحضرات يتم تعاطيها بالحقن بالوريد ، كما صنع مروجي المخدرات أنواعا يمكن للمدمنين استنشاقها . 
تعاطي المنشطات يؤدي إلى مجموعة من الأعراض المباشرة المؤقتة أهمها الشعور باليقظة والانتعاش وزوال الإرهاق إضافة إلى شعور بالثقة والقوة الذهنية ، ويصاحب ذلك فقدان للشهية وبطء في نبضات القلب بينما يرتفع ضغط الدم . غير أن الإدمان عادة ما يتسبب في أعراض خطرة أهمها التغيرات النفسية التي تحول المدمن إلى إنسان شكوك ، يعيش حالة من التوتر والقلق والعصبية مع تشوش ذهني كبير وفقدان بالغ للوزن .
رصد العلماء مضاعفات أخرى أهمها حالات متقطعة من الهيجان العصبي والتشنجات وعادة ما يشكو المدمنون من رعشة مستمرة بالأطراف ، ولقد أثبتت الأبحاث أن تناول الحوامل لتلك العقاقير في شهور الحمل الأولى عادة ما يتسبب في إصابة الأجنة بالتشوهات الخلقية وقد أشارت الإحصائيات الطبية إلى أن ما يقارب 40% من مدمني المنشطات يميلون إلى الشكوك العدواني والعنف وأن 70% منهم يعيشون حياة أسرية مفككة نتيجة لشعورهم الدائم بالشك والخوف .


ثالثا :المنومات ( Narcotics ) 
المنومات هي مجموعة من العقاقير التي تسبب النوم والنعاس في جرعاتها البسيطة ، غير أن الأبحاث الطبية أثبتت خطورتها البالغة في إحداث الإدمان لدى متعاطيها . وهناك مجموعة واسعة من تلك العقاقير أهمها مجموعة الباربيتورات ( Barbitarates )   والتي يبلغ عدد مركباتها ما يزيد عن 2500 مركب منها حوالي 50 مركبا يستخدم طبيا ، تضم تلك العقاقير أيضا مركبات أخرى مثل الماندركس ، البروميدات ، الكلورال هيدرات ، البارالدهيد وغيرها ، والتي تتوافر في أشكال دوائية عديدة منها الأقراص ، الشراب والحقن .
تستخدم المنومات طبيا في علاج الأرق ، الصداع الشديد ، القرحة المعدية ، عسر الطمث ، قبل وبعد العمليات الجراحية ، بعض حالات التشنجات والصرع وتستخدم أيضا ضمن أساليب التحقيق الجنائي بواسطة السلطات الأمنية .
إن معظم تلك المركبات تؤثر مباشرة على قشرة المخ ( Cortex )   ورصد العلماء مجموعة من المضاعفات التي تصيب المدمنين أهمها اختلال القوى العقلية ، الاكتئاب ، فقدان الاتزان ، التلعثم في الكلام إضافة إلى الشحوب وبطء الحركة . لاحظ العلماء أيضا ارتفاع معدلات الانتحار بين هؤلاء المدمنين ، كما أن زيادة الجرعة تؤدي مرارا إلى الغيبوبة والوفاة . إن الإقلاع عن تعاطي هذه المركبات يؤدي إلى أعراض أكثر قسوة من الهيروين وتبدأ هذه الأعراض عادة خلال 24 ساعة بعد التوقف عن تعاطي العقار وتشمل نوبات من الهذيان ، الضعف العام ، نوبات من التشنج والصرع ، عدم القدرة على الحركة باتزان وتشير الإحصائيات الطبية إلى أن هذه الأعراض تسبب الوفاة في 7% من الحالات . ولعل ذلك ما يحتم ضرورة علاج هؤلاء المدمنين في مصحات عالية التخصص ، ولقد كان من بين ضحايا تلك العقاقير كثير من نجوم السينما ورجال الأعمال الذين ظنوا أن هذه العقاقير تساعدهم في مواجهة نمط حياتهم المتواتر وانتهى الأمر بهم إلى الموت .
ويؤدى  الانقطاع عن هذه المنومات إلى ما يعرف بمتلازمة الحرمان وأهم أعراضها :
نوبات من الهذيان ,الضعف العام  ,نوبات من التشنج والصرع , عدم القدرة على الحركة باتزان ,  الوفاة في 7% من الحالات .

رابعا :العقاقير المهدئة (  Depressants ) 
المهدئات هي مجموعة مختلفة من العقاقير لها تركيب كيميائي متباين ، غير أنها تشترك في مفعولها في تخفيف أو إزالة الاستثارات الانفعالية ، ضمن هذه المجموعة مركبات البنزوديازيبات مثل الفاليوم والليبراكس ومركبات الميبرومات والليبريوم والأتيفان وغيرها ، وجميع تلك المركبات تستخدم طبيا في علاج الإضطرابات النفسية والتوتر والقلق ، بعض من تلك العقاقير تعتبر أدوية لعلاج الصرع ، الرعاش العصبي وضمن التخدير العام للعمليات الجراحية وأمراض عضوية عديدة .
تؤثر هذه المركبات على مراكز وقنوات النخاع الشوكي وبعض مراكز قشرة المخ ( Cortex )   وعلى الرغم من أن تأثيرها أقل ضررا من المنومات إلا أنها وجدت طريقها إلى المدمنين الذين يستخدمونها عادة بالإضافة إلى مخدرات أخرى ولقد رصد الأطباء العديد من المضاعفات لدى مدمني هذه المركبات أهمها وهن العضلات ، الدوار ، هبوط الضغط الشرياني ، الاضطرابات النفسية والعقلية ، كما أن بعض هؤلاء المدمنين يصابون بحالات من الهياج العصبي ، أما زيادة الجرعة فقد تؤدي إلى الغيبوبة والوفاة في بعض الحالات .
إن خطر تعاطي وإدمان هذه المركبات المتوفرة في صورة أقراص وحقن يمكن في أعراض الإقلاع ( Withdrawal Symptoms )  والتي تبدأ خلال 24 ساعة بعد التوقف عن التعاطي وتشمل نوبات من الهذيان ، التشنج ، الصرع ، فقدان الاتزان ، الانهيار الجسماني والتشوش العقلي إضافة إلى التعرق بغزارة والغثيان والقيء .  
إن هذا الاعتماد أو الإدمان العضوي يستدعي بالضرورة علاج هؤلاء المدمنين في مصحات متخصصة وهي معالجة باهضة الكلفة ولعل ذلك يوضح خطورة وصعوبة ظاهرة إدمان هذه المركبات في الدول النامية والفقيرة .
لقد بادرت العديد من دول العالم إلى تطبيق إجراءات صحية بالغة الدقة لتنظيم صرف هذه الأدوية غير أنه وبكل أسف لازالت هناك بعض الدول التي يسهل فيها الحصول على مثل تلك المركبات ، ومن الممكن التأكيد وبثقة بأن الكويت لديها نظم رقابية صارمة تنظم صرف مثل تلك العقاقير للاستخدام الطبي .ويؤدى الانقطاع  عن إدمان المهدئات  إلى ما يعرف باسم متلازمة الحرمان وأهم أعراضها نوبات من الهذيان ,التشنج ,الصرع ,فقدان الاتزان ,الانهيار الجسماني والتشوش العقلي ,الغثيان والقيء .


خامسا : المذيبات الطيارة والأصماغ (  Solvents )  
تعتبر هذه المجموعة من أخطر أنواع الإدمان نظرا لتوفر هذه المركبات وتنوعها  ،حيث أنها تمثل مواد أولية ضرورية تدخل ضمن الاستخدام العادي للمجتمع ومن الصعب تقييد استخدامها ، كما أن أسعارها رخيصة نسبيا وفي متناول الأحداث .
وقد وجد فيها الأحداث وسيلة للحصول على لحظات من النشوة والاسترخاء والهلوسة البصرية ، ضمن تلك المركبات البنزين ، السولار ، الأسيتون ، الأيثير ، الكلوفورم ، الورنيش ، الأصماغ ، غاز الولاعات ، المركبات المزيلة للألوان وبعض الأصماغ مثل ( الباتكس ) . هناك طرق عديدة للتعاطي تعتمد على الاستنشاق للأبخرة والروائح المتطايرة من تلك المواد سواء في حالتها الأصلية أو عند تسخينها .
يشعر المتعاطي عادة بالنشوة والدوار وفقدان الشعور وحس يشبه الحلم ، يصاحب ذلك غثيان وقيء وتعرق غزير وحالة من التلبد الحسي . ولقد رصد العلماء عديدا من مضاعفات الإدمان على تعاطي تلك المواد أهمها الوفاة الفجائية نتيجة توقف القلب أو التنفس ، أما على المدى الطويل فإن هذه المواد تترك أثرا ساما على خلايا المخ ، الكبد ، الرئتين ، ونخاع العظام مما يصيب المتعاطي بتلف المخ ، بتلف الكبد ، الالتهابات المزمنة للرئتين انتفاخ الرئتين ، فقر الدم الشديد إضافة إلى السلوك العدواني والإجرامي للمدمن . 
الوفاة الفجائية نتيجة توقف القلب أو التنفس .
مضاعفات إدمان المذيبات الطيارة والأصماغ .   
·تلف المخ .
·تلف الكبد .
·الالتهابات المزمنة للرئتين .
·انتفاخ الرئتين .
·فقر الدم الشديد .
·السلوك العدواني والإجرامي للمدمن .

كن حذرا وساعد نفسك والآخرين 
يؤكد تقرير لجنة الأمم المتحدة بأن تعاطي المخدرات وإدمانها لا يعتمد فقط على عوامل اجتماعية أو اقتصادية وإنما يعود إلى أن المدمن له شخصية غير سوية تسعى لتلبية حاجاتها دون تمهل أو تبصر أو اكتراث بما يترتب على هذا السلوك . كن متمسكا بديننا الحنيف و تذكر قوله تعالى  } يأمرهم بالمعروف وينهاهم عن المنكر ويحل لهم الطيبات ويحرم عليهم الخبائث { ، كن حريصا في اختيار أصدقائك ومعارفك ولا تقدم على التجربة ، فمجرد البداية قد تعني الإدمان وتذكر قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " المرء على دين خليله فلينظر أحدكم من يخالل " أطلب مشورة الأسرة والأهل والحكماء عملا بقوله تعالى } يا أيها الذين آمنوا أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول وأولي الأمر منكم { .
*

----------


## nona

*أضرارالتدخين والادمان
-اكتشاف الدخان واسباب انتشاره:
الطباق او التبغ او الدخان ،أسماء لنبات معروف ، مختلفة ألوانه، متعددة فصائل كل نوع منها ، انتشرت عادة تدخينه بين بني الانسان ، وبعضهم ينشقه او يمضغ اوراقه بحالتها الطبيعية ، أو بعد تجهيزها في المعمل ، ومادة النيكوتين هي العنصر الفعال في نبات الطباق ، فهي تلعب دورا بارزا في ادمان التدخين ، وفيما يحدثه من أعلااض تخديرية أخرى ، ومن ثمّ فإليها يعزي انتشار التدخين بصفة عامة .
2-أضرارالتدخين بالنفس والمال:
ولقد ثبت علميا وطبيا مدى ضرر التدخين بالنفس والمال ، ولقد جعلهما الله وديعتين عند كل انسان وامره بصيانتهما ، وحفظهما مما يعرضهما للخطر والخلل ، والتدخين له اشد الخطر على الانسان من ناحية انه : إعياء للبدن ، وتدهور للصحة ، واذهاب للمال وإهداره له .
وهنا يجب ان نعمل العقل في حديث الرسول "صلى الله عليه وسلم" ، الذي يقول فيه : "لن تزول قدما عبد يوم القيامة ، حتى يسأل عن أربعة ، عن عمره فيما أفناه ، وعن جسده فيما أبلاه ، وعن علمه ما عمل به ، وعن عمله من اين اكتسبه وفيم انفقه .."
3-أضرارالتدخين على جميع أجهزة الانسان:
"والسيجارة" عندما تشتعل وتدخن ، فإن ابخرة "النيكوتين" تمتص عن طريق الغشاء المخاطي المبطن للأنف والقناة الهضمية ، حيث تتصاعد بعض مكونات التبغ وهي: "البيرودين ، الفيروفرال ، والأكرولين" كما ان هناك غازات ضارة مهيجة للغشاء المخاطي ، تنتج نتيجة لاحتراق الورق الذي السيجارة ، مثل غاز "أول أكسيد الكربون، وثاني أكسيد الكربون". ولقد ثبت لميا ان تدخين سيجارة واحدة يعطي حوالي10مجم من النيكوتين ذي التأثير الضار على جميع أجهزة جسم الانسان:
• أولا : الجهاز العصبي المركزي:
يؤثر "النيكوتين" عليه مباشرة ، وخاصة على مراكز التنفس ، ومركز الجهاز الدوري ، ومركز "القئ" في النجاع المستطيل ، فيؤدي الى :
(1) تنشيطها ، ولذلك نجد عندما يحصل المدمن على كمية كبيرة من "النيكوتين" ، فإنها تؤدي الى حدوث رعشة وتشنجات عصبية .
(2) كما أنه له أثرا كبيرا على إدرار البول ، نتيجة لتأثيره على الفص الخلفي من الغدة النخامية .
• ثانيا: تأثيره على الجهاز العصبي اللا ارادي :
(1) وجد أنه يؤثر على العقد العصبية في الجهازين السيمبثاوي والباراسيمبثاوي .
(2) وكذلك نهاية الاعصاب في العضلات اللارادية ، فيؤدي الى تنشيطها أولا ، ثم شلها ثانيا.
• ثالثا: تأثيره على الجهاز الهضمي :
(1) يؤدي الى الشعور بالغثيان والقئ ، ثم اسهال يعقبه امساك.
(2) وكذلك يزيد من افراز اللعاب والشعب الرئوية وفقدان الشهية وسوء الهضم .
(3) ولقد وجد انه قد يحدث التسمم الحاد بالنيكوتين بجرعة قدرها (4جم) من التبغ ، ويمكن استخلاص هذه الجرعة من اربعة سجائر فقط .
• رابعا: تأثيره على الجهاز الدوري:
(1) يؤدي الى ارتفاع ضغط الدم ، وذلك نتيجة للتأثير المنشط لمركز الجهاز الدوري في المخ .
(2) كذلك نجد ان ضربات القلب تقل اولا ، ثم لا تلبث ان تزيد نتيجة لتأثيره على الجهاز السيمبثاوي .
(3) يؤدي الى ضيق في الشريان التاجي الذي يغذي القلب ، مما قد يؤدي الى حدوث اعراض الذبحة الصدرية .
(4) يؤدي الى ضعف حاسة الابصار ، وذلك نتيجة لضيق الوعلية الدموية المغذية لشبكة العين 
كما ان للتدخين أعراضا تظهرعلى الانسان الذي يدخن بكثرة،مثل:
{1} التهاب مزمن في الجهاز التنفسي ، مما يؤدي الى صعوبة التنفس .
{2} فقدان الدم لجزء كبير من وظيفته في ونقل خلايا الأوكسجين إلى خلايا الجسم ، نظراً لأنه يحتوي على مادة "كربوكس هيموجلوبين" نتيجة لوجود غاز أول اكسيد الكربون في الدم .
{3} قد يؤدي الى حدوث سلطان الشعب الرئوية نتيجة لحدوث التهابات مزمنة بالأغشية المبطنة للشعب الهوائية للرئتين .
- التدخين وتأثيره على جهاز المناعة في الانسان:
والتدخين يؤدي بدوره الى انحدار المدخن الى تناول المخدرات التي لها تأثير مباشر على جهاز المناعة في الانسان ، ويسهل الطريق لإصابته بفيوس "الايدز" إذا حدثت العدوى به أو بغيره من الفيروسات التي تصيب الجهاز اللمناعي وتقضي عليه ، والجهاز المناعي في هذه الحالة يكون أشبه بالرجل الذي تكاثر عليه الرجال يشبعونه ضربا ؛ ثم يأتي طفل ، ليدفعه فيسقط على الفور ، مما يعطي انطباعا قويا للعلاقة بين تعاطي المخدرات ، والقضاء على الجهاز المناعي في الانسان ، لأنه ثبت علميا أن هناك علاقة مباشرة ووثيقة بين الجهاز العصبي المركزي والجهاز المناعي

*

----------


## apex

*العطالة - تفكك الأسر وعدم الرقابة - اختلاط الشباب العمرى الغير محدد (تلقا مجموعة اصحاب اعمارهم ما قريبة من بعض) - تأثير المسلسلات والأفلام (بالذات الأفلام المصرية حكاية الإدمان بقت حاجة عادية فى اى فيلم) واكبر المشاكل هى سهولة الحصول لتلك المواد المخدرة بصورة كبيرة داخل احياء الخرطوم 
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

موضوع  هام ورائع الدولة تتجه هذه الايام بشده للقضاء على هذه الافه 
قرارات محاربة الشيشه ضربة البداية والجايات اكتر واهم



تحياتي مريخاب وكل سنة وانت طيب ..
مشكور حبيبنا ان الرائع .
لا ننكر مجهودات الدولة وشرطة مكافحة المخدارات لقفل الثقرات وسد الطرق 
أمام المهربين .. في هذا البلد الواسع والمتعدد المداخل .

ولكن ماجيب القيام به ..  متابعة رجال الشرطة الذين يرابطون 
امام طرق الشاحنات التي يتم عبرها تهريب المواد المخدرة  .. 
لكي لا تكون هنالك مخالفات او تجاوزات لبعض تلك الشاحنات التي 
تحمل اطناناً من السموم .

نتمنا التوفيق والتقدم لقوات الشرطة الساهرة لخدمة المواطن وهي تحارب
كل ماهو  وفاسد .
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة apex
					

المؤسف انهم فى اعمار صغيرة بالتحديد اعمار من 18 وحتى 25 سنة



رمضان كريم عليك ..

دي المشكلة ياحبيبنا السن دي سن الابداع والانجاز .. هذا عمر الابتكار والنشاط 

لو شل حركة تفكيره بالمخدر وإنجرف في دوامة الادمان (يحسب صفر)

لانه لن يقدم مايفيد لنفسة ولا اسرته ولا المجتمع .

ماهي الحلول في نظرك ؟؟ لنتفادي هذه الخسارات في العقول ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*مشكور الحبيب حافظ النور 

موضوعك مفصل ومكتمل لك التحية ياحبيبنا ..
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

أضرارالتدخين والادمان
-اكتشاف الدخان واسباب انتشاره:
الطباق او التبغ او الدخان ،أسماء لنبات معروف ، مختلفة ألوانه، متعددة فصائل كل نوع منها ، انتشرت عادة تدخينه بين بني الانسان ، وبعضهم ينشقه او يمضغ اوراقه بحالتها الطبيعية ، أو بعد تجهيزها في المعمل ، ومادة النيكوتين هي العنصر الفعال في نبات الطباق ، فهي تلعب دورا بارزا في ادمان التدخين ، وفيما يحدثه من أعلااض تخديرية أخرى ، ومن ثمّ فإليها يعزي انتشار التدخين بصفة عامة .
2-أضرارالتدخين بالنفس والمال:
ولقد ثبت علميا وطبيا مدى ضرر التدخين بالنفس والمال ، ولقد جعلهما الله وديعتين عند كل انسان وامره بصيانتهما ، وحفظهما مما يعرضهما للخطر والخلل ، والتدخين له اشد الخطر على الانسان من ناحية انه : إعياء للبدن ، وتدهور للصحة ، واذهاب للمال وإهداره له .
وهنا يجب ان نعمل العقل في حديث الرسول "صلى الله عليه وسلم" ، الذي يقول فيه : "لن تزول قدما عبد يوم القيامة ، حتى يسأل عن أربعة ، عن عمره فيما أفناه ، وعن جسده فيما أبلاه ، وعن علمه ما عمل به ، وعن عمله من اين اكتسبه وفيم انفقه .."
3-أضرارالتدخين على جميع أجهزة الانسان:
"والسيجارة" عندما تشتعل وتدخن ، فإن ابخرة "النيكوتين" تمتص عن طريق الغشاء المخاطي المبطن للأنف والقناة الهضمية ، حيث تتصاعد بعض مكونات التبغ وهي: "البيرودين ، الفيروفرال ، والأكرولين" كما ان هناك غازات ضارة مهيجة للغشاء المخاطي ، تنتج نتيجة لاحتراق الورق الذي السيجارة ، مثل غاز "أول أكسيد الكربون، وثاني أكسيد الكربون". ولقد ثبت لميا ان تدخين سيجارة واحدة يعطي حوالي10مجم من النيكوتين ذي التأثير الضار على جميع أجهزة جسم الانسان:
• أولا : الجهاز العصبي المركزي:
يؤثر "النيكوتين" عليه مباشرة ، وخاصة على مراكز التنفس ، ومركز الجهاز الدوري ، ومركز "القئ" في النجاع المستطيل ، فيؤدي الى :
(1) تنشيطها ، ولذلك نجد عندما يحصل المدمن على كمية كبيرة من "النيكوتين" ، فإنها تؤدي الى حدوث رعشة وتشنجات عصبية .
(2) كما أنه له أثرا كبيرا على إدرار البول ، نتيجة لتأثيره على الفص الخلفي من الغدة النخامية .
• ثانيا: تأثيره على الجهاز العصبي اللا ارادي :
(1) وجد أنه يؤثر على العقد العصبية في الجهازين السيمبثاوي والباراسيمبثاوي .
(2) وكذلك نهاية الاعصاب في العضلات اللارادية ، فيؤدي الى تنشيطها أولا ، ثم شلها ثانيا.
• ثالثا: تأثيره على الجهاز الهضمي :
(1) يؤدي الى الشعور بالغثيان والقئ ، ثم اسهال يعقبه امساك.
(2) وكذلك يزيد من افراز اللعاب والشعب الرئوية وفقدان الشهية وسوء الهضم .
(3) ولقد وجد انه قد يحدث التسمم الحاد بالنيكوتين بجرعة قدرها (4جم) من التبغ ، ويمكن استخلاص هذه الجرعة من اربعة سجائر فقط .
• رابعا: تأثيره على الجهاز الدوري:
(1) يؤدي الى ارتفاع ضغط الدم ، وذلك نتيجة للتأثير المنشط لمركز الجهاز الدوري في المخ .
(2) كذلك نجد ان ضربات القلب تقل اولا ، ثم لا تلبث ان تزيد نتيجة لتأثيره على الجهاز السيمبثاوي .
(3) يؤدي الى ضيق في الشريان التاجي الذي يغذي القلب ، مما قد يؤدي الى حدوث اعراض الذبحة الصدرية .
(4) يؤدي الى ضعف حاسة الابصار ، وذلك نتيجة لضيق الوعلية الدموية المغذية لشبكة العين 
كما ان للتدخين أعراضا تظهرعلى الانسان الذي يدخن بكثرة،مثل:
{1} التهاب مزمن في الجهاز التنفسي ، مما يؤدي الى صعوبة التنفس .
{2} فقدان الدم لجزء كبير من وظيفته في ونقل خلايا الأوكسجين إلى خلايا الجسم ، نظراً لأنه يحتوي على مادة "كربوكس هيموجلوبين" نتيجة لوجود غاز أول اكسيد الكربون في الدم .
{3} قد يؤدي الى حدوث سلطان الشعب الرئوية نتيجة لحدوث التهابات مزمنة بالأغشية المبطنة للشعب الهوائية للرئتين .
- التدخين وتأثيره على جهاز المناعة في الانسان:
والتدخين يؤدي بدوره الى انحدار المدخن الى تناول المخدرات التي لها تأثير مباشر على جهاز المناعة في الانسان ، ويسهل الطريق لإصابته بفيوس "الايدز" إذا حدثت العدوى به أو بغيره من الفيروسات التي تصيب الجهاز اللمناعي وتقضي عليه ، والجهاز المناعي في هذه الحالة يكون أشبه بالرجل الذي تكاثر عليه الرجال يشبعونه ضربا ؛ ثم يأتي طفل ، ليدفعه فيسقط على الفور ، مما يعطي انطباعا قويا للعلاقة بين تعاطي المخدرات ، والقضاء على الجهاز المناعي في الانسان ، لأنه ثبت علميا أن هناك علاقة مباشرة ووثيقة بين الجهاز العصبي المركزي والجهاز المناعي




تسلمي الاخت نونا وكل سنة وانتي طيبة ..

مشكورة علي المشاركة المفصلة التي تبين اضرار التدخين
علي جميع اجهزة الانسان .
ربنا يعفانا من التدخين 
قولي آميييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## apex

*الأخ مجد الدين شريف رمضان كريم وسعيد بمعرفتك
نجى نتكلم بصراحة 

المشكلة ليست فى الحلول نفسها - المشكلة فى التطبيق 

يعنى مثلآ بعض الحلول هى : 
1- محاربة مروجى المخدرات
2- مراقبة الأسر لأبنائها
3- تكثيف المحاضرات التعريفية فى الجامعات والمدارس عن مخاطر المخدرات
4- مراعاة الجانب الدينى

وهنا المشكلة فى التطبيق :
1- مروجى المخدرات كل يوم فى تزايد 
2- الجانب الأسرى مفكك للغاية (بقا مافى اب يراقب ولدو عشان يشوفو هو مصاحب منو ولا قاعد يطلع وينزل مع منو ولا بيمشى وين - ممكن المراقبة فى حدود انو الولد ما يتأخر بره لكن طول النهار هو كان وين ولا بيعمل فى شنو الله أعلم) 
3- الجامعات زاتها بقت مشكلة فى ناس تلقاهم كل يوم فى الجامعة لكن السنة كلها تلقاهو بيخش كم محاضرة وخلاص ( اها زى ده لو قالو ليهو تعال فى محاضرة عن آثار المخدرات تفتكرو حيجى يحضرا !!!)
4 - الجانب الدينى ( وانتو فى الجامع بس مر بنظرك فى وجوه المصلين وانت بتعرف ديل ياتو فئة عمرية يجو يصلو )

   فيا  عزيزى المشكلة مشكلة تطبيق 
و ربنا يغطى على الشباب 

تحياتى 
*

----------


## قنوان

*اتمني ان يكون شهر رمضان فرصه لمحاربه التمباك والتدخين فالصيام يمثل انجح انواع الفطامه
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة apex
					

العطالة - تفكك الأسر وعدم الرقابة - اختلاط الشباب العمرى الغير محدد (تلقا مجموعة اصحاب اعمارهم ما قريبة من بعض) - تأثير المسلسلات والأفلام (بالذات الأفلام المصرية حكاية الإدمان بقت حاجة عادية فى اى فيلم) واكبر المشاكل هى سهولة الحصول لتلك المواد المخدرة بصورة كبيرة داخل احياء الخرطوم 



الحبيب apex رمضان كريم عليك 

لمست اخي جوانب مهمة اختلاط الاعمار وعملية التقليد والانجراف بدون
فهم .
المسلسلات والافلام وتقديم من يتعاطون المخدرات علي انهم ابطال ولهم وزن
بين الناس .. ولا تستبعد ان للمروجين يد في هذا ..!!

سهولة الحصول علي المخدر .. في جميع الاحياء تجد مروج 
وسهولة الكمية وطريقة لمها في الجيب او داخل الفم ..
لماذا لا يتم التبليغ عن المروج في الحي من ناس الحي انفسهم ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

اتمني ان يكون شهر رمضان فرصه لمحاربه التمباك والتدخين فالصيام يمثل انجح انواع الفطامه



تحياتي العزيزة الدكتورة قنوان ..

ربنا يعافينا ويعافي الجميع من التدخين ..

دوركم يا أطباء في موضع المخدرات والادمان المنتشر شنو ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## apex

*لماذا لا يتم التبليغ عن المروج فى الحى من ناس الحى أنفسهم ؟؟
ده سؤال ما حتلقى ليهو إجابة يا حبيبنا
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة apex
					

الأخ مجد الدين شريف رمضان كريم وسعيد بمعرفتك
نجى نتكلم بصراحة 

المشكلة ليست فى الحلول نفسها - المشكلة فى التطبيق 

يعنى مثلآ بعض الحلول هى : 
1- محاربة مروجى المخدرات
2- مراقبة الأسر لأبنائها
3- تكثيف المحاضرات التعريفية فى الجامعات والمدارس عن مخاطر المخدرات
4- مراعاة الجانب الدينى

وهنا المشكلة فى التطبيق :
1- مروجى المخدرات كل يوم فى تزايد 
2- الجانب الأسرى مفكك للغاية (بقا مافى اب يراقب ولدو عشان يشوفو هو مصاحب منو ولا قاعد يطلع وينزل مع منو ولا بيمشى وين - ممكن المراقبة فى حدود انو الولد ما يتأخر بره لكن طول النهار هو كان وين ولا بيعمل فى شنو الله أعلم) 
3- الجامعات زاتها بقت مشكلة فى ناس تلقاهم كل يوم فى الجامعة لكن السنة كلها تلقاهو بيخش كم محاضرة وخلاص ( اها زى ده لو قالو ليهو تعال فى محاضرة عن آثار المخدرات تفتكرو حيجى يحضرا !!!)
4 - الجانب الدينى ( وانتو فى الجامع بس مر بنظرك فى وجوه المصلين وانت بتعرف ديل ياتو فئة عمرية يجو يصلو )

فيا عزيزى المشكلة مشكلة تطبيق 
و ربنا يغطى على الشباب 

تحياتى 



الله اكرم عزيزى صدقني انا الاسعد ..

نقاط مهمة وتحليل منطقي للنقاط ..
لنعطيها المزيد من الاضاءات واجاد الحلول لو امكن ..

مشكور حبينا apex وربنا يجمعنا دايماً في السمح ..
                        	*

----------


## (العجب24)

*ربنا يحمى اخوانا واخواتنا
البلد كل ما تمشي لقدام نشوف العجاب
الاسباب اخوانا ما قصرو زكروها بس البلد ادت الناس فرصة لو اتطبقت الشريعة تماما ما اظن كان حتكون في حاجات زى دى
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*نسال الله السلامة
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*يا حافظ النور والله ما خليت لينا حاجه نكتبها _ أوفيت و كفيت
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة (العجب24)
					

ربنا يحمى اخوانا واخواتنا
البلد كل ما تمشي لقدام نشوف العجاب
الاسباب اخوانا ما قصرو زكروها بس البلد ادت الناس فرصة لو اتطبقت الشريعة تماما ما اظن كان حتكون في حاجات زى دى



يديك العافية العجب 24 ورمضان كريم عليك 

الاهم آمين وجميع اخوان واخوات المسلمين يارب العالمين .

حقيقة الناس بعدت كتيييييير  من الاسلام نسأل الله ان يثبتنا علي ديننا ..
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

مشكور الحبيب حافظ النور 

موضوعك مفصل ومكتمل لك التحية ياحبيبنا ..



سلامات يا مجد الدين ..
الناس دي ما خلت ليها حاجه نقولها !
اقلب اليوم السابع طوالي أصلو اليوم ده مدقر من الصباح ! ! 
هاوهاوهاااااااااو
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*1- محاربة مروجى المخدرات
2- مراقبة الأسر لأبنائها
3- تكثيف المحاضرات التعريفية فى الجامعات والمدارس عن مخاطر المخدرات
4- مراعاة الجانب الدينى

هذه حلول طرحها صديق في الصفحات أعلاه ...
لنتناول كل حل من هذه الحلول وننظر كيفية تطبيق هذا الحل 
وجعله فعال علي ارض الواقع ..
ومن كان له المزيد من الحلول ليطرحها ..

معاً لننعم بمجتمع سوداني خالي من المخدرات !!!
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

تحياتي العزيزة الدكتورة قنوان ..

ربنا يعافينا ويعافي الجميع من التدخين ..

دوركم يا أطباء في موضع المخدرات والادمان المنتشر شنو ؟؟



هل تعلم انو اكتر وسط فيه الادمان هو وسط الاطباء والصيادله بسدين ومورفين وديازيبام وشغل جد 
امشي واجيك بعد الفطور اقول ليك دورنا شنو
الله غالب
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

سلامات يا مجد الدين ..
الناس دي ما خلت ليها حاجه نقولها !
اقلب اليوم السابع طوالي أصلو اليوم ده مدقر من الصباح ! ! 
هاوهاوهاااااااااو



تسلم ياروعة 

ههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*1- محاربة مروجى المخدرات
التبليغ الفورى عن كل من يشتبه فيه

*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

هل تعلم انو اكتر وسط فيه الادمان هو وسط الاطباء والصيادله بسدين ومورفين وديازيبام وشغل جد 
امشي واجيك بعد الفطور اقول ليك دورنا شنو
الله غالب



ربنا يعافينا ويعافي الجميع من هذه السموم .. هم أكثر علم بتلك المواد ويعلمون مدي خطورتها
حقيقي الله غالب 

في انتظارك.. وتفطري علي خير
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

1- محاربة مروجى المخدرات
التبليغ الفورى عن كل من يشتبه فيه




كلام أكثر من سليم ورأئ في الطريق الصحيح ..
اتفق معك علي اهمية التبليغ عن المشتبه فيهم .. ولكن هل الشرطة ستتعامل مع
الوضع بطريقة ظريفة وتشكرني علي بلاغي ،في كل الاحوال لو طلع المبلغ عنه مدان فعلياً او كان مجرد اشتباه ؟؟!!
                        	*

----------

